# ISO easy wheat allergy/gluten-free bread



## letscook (Aug 18, 2012)

My daughter has wheat allergy and Dr has told her to change her diet to a Wheat and gluten free diet.  Would like to find an easy bread recipe for her. 
I have found a flour mixture and wondered if it can be used in all recipes as a white flour replacement. It doesn't say in the recipe.
Here is the recipe.
Gluten Free Flour Mix
2 cups white rice flour
2/3 cup potato starch flour
1/3 cup tapioca flour

Its quite a shock to her as she loves her bread, stuffing, sandwhich wraps, She would love to find a bread recipe where she could make hamberger rolls out of it also. 
Thanks


----------

